# Acento más difícil de entender



## Redline2200

Obviamente, el acento que es más _fácil_ es el que una persona oye en su propio país....pero, para ustedes...¿Cuál es el acento más _difícil_ de entender?

Yo sé que obviamente voy a recibir respuestas muy diferentes, porque lo que dicen los españoles no va a ser igual a lo que dicen los colombianos y lo que dicen los mexicanos no va ser igual a lo que dicen los argentinos (igual con todo los otros países hispanoparlantes). Sólo me gustaría saber si hay un acento que típicamente se percibe como más difícil de entender.

Y una cosa más antes de que respondan.........esta pregunta NO TIENE NADA QUE VER con qué acento es mejor o peor. Sólo hablando de los acentos y sus diferencias no es algo malo....son los acentos que hacen que el idioma español tenga el sabor que tiene. Como un angloparlante, sólo estoy curioso si lo que percibo yo es igual a lo que piensan los nativos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

El andaluz cerrado. Te aseguro que hay gente en mi propio pueblo a la que me cuesta horrores entender.


----------



## Chipolata

Hola,

Depende obviamente del nivel de lenguaje que se usa: si es español "universal" o del barrio. Sin embargo, de forma general, para mi que vive en México y que no habla español de nacimiento, los acentos más pesados son el cubano y el argentino.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

No entiendo a veces a los Yucatecos (Zona sur de México) ya que a parte de su acento, tienen palabras Mayas en su idioma y a veces no entiendes nada, y bueno que decir de los Españoles, no sé de que región sean, pero aveces veo programas y me quedo de ¿Qué dijo? pero bueno son sólo aveces momentos más cuando están enojados, Digo si de por sí parecen que hablan siempre enojados ahora verdadermaente enojados. Mamá mia.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Para mí, dentro de España el andaluz, por ejemplo mi primo que es francés pero habla correctamente el español, cuando fue a Andalucia no entendía nada.

Yo he trabajado bastante con andaluces y al principio me costaba entenderles.


----------



## rocioteag

Pues para mi, el español de España, y después por regiones de España. A los connacionales y los que hablan español americano (entiéndase, colombianos, argentinos, uruguayos, etc. ) se les entiende bastante bien...


----------



## ampurdan

La primera vez que escuché una retransmisión de un partido de fútbol jugado en Argentina por un locutor argentino no entendí absolutamente nada. El acento argentino ya me es bastante más familiar ahora, pero no he vuelto a escuchar una retransmisión de un locutor argentino desde hace muchos años, supongo que entendería más cosas...


----------



## Julián Martínez

Pues para mi es muy difícil de entender el andaluz occidental, de la zona de Cádiz y Málaga, pues allí se dá el ceceo, es decir que todas las "S" las pronuncian "Z", una vez estaba de viaje por la provincia de Cadiz, mas concretamente en Arcos de la Frontera y entré a un bar para comer algo y no entendía nada, nada de nada, casí fue necesario recurrir a la escritura para poder entendernos; una de las palabras que no puede entender fue "salchicha" que traducido al gaditano de Arcos sería algo así como *ZARZIZA*, jjaajajajjaja. ¡ Qué graciosos son los andaluces !.

Otro acento que me costó mucho entender era el de una pareja de chilenos que conocí por aquí, cuando me hablaban a mi todavía podía comprender algo, pero cuando hablaban entre ellos a penas endía nada. Creo que tenían algún acento peculiar, característico de alguna zona, pues yo he oído en la televisión a chilenos hablando y los entiendo perfectamente.
Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Julián Martínez said:


> Pues para mi es muy difícil de entender el andaluz occidental, de la zona de Cádiz y Málaga, pues allí se dá el ceceo, es decir que todas las "S" las pronuncian "Z", Saludos.


Entonces tampoco enterias a los mexicanos también s y z se pronuncian igual.


----------



## ampurdan

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Entonces tampoco enterias a los mexicanos también s y z se pronuncian igual.


 
Sí, pero para nosotros, vosotros ponunciáis todo como "s", mientras que los gaditanos (supongo) pronuncian todo con "z", por lo visto, ¡incluso la "ch"!

El o los acentos mexicanos se entienden muy bien, en mi opinión, bueno, hecha excepción de las palabras que necesitan traducción, claro está.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ampurdan said:


> Sí, pero para nosotros, vosotros ponunciáis todo como "s", mientras que los gaditanos (supongo) pronuncian todo con "z", por lo visto, ¡incluso la "ch"!
> 
> El o los acentos mexicanos se entienden muy bien, en mi opinión, bueno, hecha excepción de las palabras que necesitan traducción, claro está.


AH lo siento había entendido s no z, no pues entonces si está cabrón digo con su Z y ahora todo con Z. ¡Imposible entender!


----------



## Redline2200

¡Qué interesante! 
Al leer lo que han escrito todos, me di cuenta de que muchos piensan lo mismo que yo. Hace cinco meses yo fui a España por primera vez. Soy estadounidense y por lo general, no tengo problemas cuando hablo con mexicanos o argentinos o madrileños.....pero depués de visitar Madrid fui a Sevilla y Córdoba, y yo no entendía ni una sola palabra de lo que dijeron las personas allá. Los andaluces tienen un acento muy lindo pero para mí es bastante difiícil de entender.


----------



## Julián Martínez

Hola Miguelillo.
El seseo es más fácil de entender que el ceceo, al menos para mí, lo que se dá en América es el *seseo* y lo entiendo perfectamente, tengo muchos amigos mexicanos de Guadalajara, del DF y de Tijuana y no tenemos ninguna dificultad. 
Lo que te digo del *ceceo* es pronunciar todas las* "S" como si fuesen "Z",* que es exáctamente lo contrario al seseo americano.
Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Aparte de los acentos también están los vocabularios y los giros propios de cada zona. El habla del sur de España se caracteriza, aparte de por la aspiración de eses finales, el seseo o ceceo (según) y otros rasgos de acento, también por una cierta "gracia", picardía y segundas intenciones que probablemente la hacen más difícil de entender. ¿Por qué será que muchos humoristas en España hablan con acento andaluz?


----------



## lazarus1907

En ciertas zonas del sur de España el acento es casi imposible de entender. Por ejemplo, mucha gente en Sevilla diría:

Mevian ca' huani (Me voy a casa de Juani)
Var tío' dise... (Va el tío y dice...)
Ya zalío er zo' (Ya ha salido el sol)

Y a esos aún los entiendo bastante bien. Hay otros a los que es imposible (¡y yo soy de Sevilla!)


----------



## ordequin

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Digo si de por sí parecen que hablan siempre enojados ahora verdadermaente enojados. Mamá mia.


Ja,ja, Miguelillo, no es la primera vez que oigo eso. Tal vez os parezca que los españoles de la mitad norte de la península estamos enfadados porque hablamos secamente, sin prolongar la entonación de las frases, sin establecer una cadencia pausada en la pronunciación de las palabras. No hay música en nuestra manera de hablar, no hay melodía, ni dulzura alguna, es verdad...Je,je...y cuando sí se produce, entre conterráneos, nos da la sensación de un cierto efecto de "binguero", telepredicador, operador de radio-taxi, o vendedor de feria...Además hablamos muy rápido por lo que me han dicho otros compañeros del foro a los que tengo la gran suerte de poder escuchar.
Yo también encuentro que si hay un acento más complicado de entender que otro, éste puede ser el andaluz. Pero nada que no se resuelva con un par de horas de aclimatación intensiva...


----------



## ena 63

Hola:

Veraneo todos los años en un pueblo de la provincia de Cádiz, y cuando hablan entre ellos es muy difícil, a veces casi imposible, entenderlos. 
¡Y eso que llevo años! 
Estoy de acuerdo con Jelby, al acento hay que añadir su picardía, las segundas intenciones y su gracia natural.

También me resulta complicado el acento y hablar de los argentinos.
Quizás el colombiano es el más fácil y dulce para mis oidos.

¡Que nadie se ofenda por favor!
Saludos


----------



## tolo

Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que habéis dicho. Además, cuando veo una película cubana me resulta muy difícil captar todo lo que están diciendo. Será por la falta de contacto con cubanos. Pero como angloparlante nativo, he tenido que ir acostumbrándome a cada acento por separado. Aunque no lo creáis, aquí entre las montañas rocosas, hay gente latina de todos los países.


----------



## Eride

tolo said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que habéis dicho. Además, cuando veo una película cubana me resulta muy difícil captar todo lo que están diciendo.



Yo en el cine, con aquella película de Javier Bardem (no me enteré de nada, ¿para qué esforzarme en recordar el título?) estuve a punto de pedir que pusieran subtítulos. ¡Ni una! Es que ni una...

Y en España, desde luego, me quedo con el andaluz *muy *andaluz y con esa señora gallega de 70 años que te habla en castellano por, quizás, cuarta vez en toda su vida.


----------



## Outsider

lazarus1907 said:


> Ya zalío er zo' (Ya ha salido el sol)


¿No sería más correcto transcribir eso como "Ya salió el sol"? 
Es interesante que "salío" está más cerca de la pronuncia portuguesa, "saiu" (saíu).


----------



## ampurdan

No, Outsider. La frase sin el "ya" sería: ha zalío er zo'. Lo que Lazarus quería indicar es que "ya" y "ha" se unen en una sola palabra. Podría haber escrito "Y'ha zalío er zo'". Siempre es pretérito perfecto.


----------



## Outsider

¡Ah, entonces sería "Y'a sali'o er sor"!...


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, sí, pero recuerda que lo más característico es el sonido "z" al pronunciar "s"...


----------



## mixtli

Dado que tengo familia cubana y vivi en Miami, entiendo al cubano bastante bien. Quien sabe como me iria si voy a Cuba! He oido distintos acentos (en Mexico DF hay por lo menos tres distintos y en el norte y sur del pais, por lo menos otros diez) a mi, el que me ha parecido el mas dificil de entender fue el acento de la sierra de Sinaloa en el norte de Mexico. Habia momentos que hubiera necesitado un interprete, y soy mexicano!
Muy interesante el tema ya que quiero ir a la madre Patria y nunca me hubiera imaginado que el lenguaje y la comunicacion pudiera ser un problema!


----------



## Cereth

A mi me parece que los puertoriqueños hablan más difícil, sobre todo por sus modismos!!
Que vaina!

Nunca he tenido problema para entenderloe a los españoles ...será que no me he topado con ningún andaluz....


----------



## AGATHA2

A mi el acento que más me cuesta entender es el peruano


----------



## mirx

Es cierto que en México hay muhcísimos acentos diferentes, cada estado tiene uno ptopio y sino me equivoco somos 31 estados más lo 3 que dicen que hay en el DF, nunca he platicado con personas del sur, en el norte utilizamos demasiados aglicismos, a los chilangos les sobreentiendo por el contexto sin mayor dificultad, he platicado con muchos españoles madrileños y de Canarias y no tuve ningun problema.

Sin embargo también hablé con peruanos y colombianos y tenia que prestar demasiada atenciòn a lo que me decian, pero al final lograbamos comunicarnos.

Los argentinos a mi gusto son los más dífíciles de entender, no sólo por su pronuunciación de la "ll" y "y", aparte por sus conjugaciones y su "vos" y "sos", he necesitado que me explpiquen lo que dicen.

Aunque creo que nunca me he topado con un Andalú quien sabe como me vaya.

Obviamente todos los acentos tienen que ver más con el entorno social y el nivel académico que con la ubicación geográfica, vean un noticiero y la mayoría vamos a entender no importa si es chileno, peruano o peninsular.


----------



## Poochini

Para mi el acento mas dificil de entender, es el de los Chilenos...Hablan demasiado rapido..


----------



## Janis Joplin

Que buen hilo.  Yo soy del Norte de México y percibo que algunos Veracruzanos o Tabasqueños pronuncian la "s" diferente, por ejemplo si dicen que son "costeños" pues yo oigo que dicen que son "cojteñoj", además su entonación es como "cantadita" a diferencia de los norteños que dicen que somos muy "broncos" para hablar y sonamos muy agresivos.

He tenido oportunidad de escuchar a gente de Cuba, Puerto Rico, Argentina, Chile, Colombia, Venezuela, Honduras y España y puedo captar muy bien las diferencias entre los acentos y no tengo dificultad para entenderlos pero ciertamente los andaluces "se cuecen aparte", entender todo lo que dicen me es difícil.


----------



## ideo

Dicen que los de la zona del Rio de la Plata son dificiles de entender por el voseo y al que se le suma el lunfardo. Para mí, los más nítidos en el habla, y fundamentalmente por la intachable pronunciación de las eses finales, son los bolivianos


----------



## jstuardo

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Entonces tampoco enterias a los mexicanos también s y z se pronuncian igual.


 
En toda América latina la s, la z y la c (ante vocal débil) se pronuncian como s (no silbante como en España), sin embargo, eso no presenta problema para los españoles. Cuando estuve en españa no tuve ningún problema de comunicación. Sin embargo, el ejemplo que dio de "ZARZIZA" yo tampoco lo entendería, je.

Salu2
Jaime


----------



## Hidrocálida

Como habitante del centro de Mèxico, de mi paìs me cuesta entender a los tabasqueños , en cuanto a otro paìs, el castellano de España se me hace difìcil captarlo en su totalidad, mi abuela era andaluza, y costaba demasiado entenderla aun dèspues de tener años viviendo en mi paìs.
Saludos


----------



## Makumbera

A mí me parecen el argentino y chileno...


----------



## JGreco

Yo pienso que la pelicula de Javier Bardem que refieres es la pelicula "Before Night Falls". En esta pelicula el habla con un accento Cubano. El accento Cubano es muy parecido con el accento Panamen~o porque los dos son accentos Cariben~os.


----------



## Brenduchis

Pues yo siempre he vivido cerca de cubanos y pues...... yo creo que por eso nunca he tenido problemas para entenderlos. Pero por ejemplo, la novia de mi hermano nos confesó que realmente le había costado trabajo entender a nuestros amigos cubanos y que hasta después de un año pudo entenderles já. 

Sobre el acento argentino solamente lo he escuchado en programas de televisión y no se me hace difícil tampoco (lo del vos y sos y el lunfardo... pues no es tan difícil después de todo, lo único que no entiendo son las palabras locales que sí necesito de diccionario para entenderles, porque hasta el _*viteh*_ que pronuncian al final lo entiendo). 

Sobre los colombianos pues en una de las materias optativas que tomo en la facultad hay 2 colombianas de intercambio y les entiendo perfectamente bien. A los demás latinoamericanos no he tenido oportunidad de escucharlos... 

Sobre españoles, pues una parte de mi familia es del sur de España, y nunca me ha costado trabajo entenderles. Por lo del Andalú, jamás me he topado con uno, así que...  ._. quién sabe cómo me vaya.

De mis paisanos pues..... los _*mare,*_ *bomba*, etc *no sabe más palabras, es ignorante... ok no hahaha* de los yucatecos es entendible, la familia de la mamá de una de mis compañeras del colegio era de allá y se le entendia bien =) y sobre los del norte y sur, pues en Chiapas tienen un acento distinto pero igual se les entiende...


Creo que el más difícil ha sido el *chileno* y todo porque cambian mucho la forma de hablar, tipo: _como taiii_ .. _el weon_ y palabras locales que no más no entiendo. Hasta entiendo mejor a los argentinos con todo y su lunfardo, después de verlos por televisión tanto tiempo, hasta hablo como ellos jajaja: _¡vos sos re-buena!_ o... _a full color_... ó _sos lo másssssss_, ó _andáte que voy!!_, o el típico: _es rete-copado viteh!!_ o_ sha mismo te me vas de aquí nena!!_ Pffff bueno ya suficiente XD Pero yo a los cubanos sí los entiendo sólo que a veces siento que gritan mucho, así como los argentinos o_ó


----------



## Grekh

Bueno, yo puedo decir que a veces me es complicado entender el español de Veracruz, México porque tienen un acento tremendamente diferente y muy marcado. El acento de Argentina también me es díficil porque siento que a veces hablan muy rápido además de que su acentuación es diferente a la del español de México-


----------



## Jellby

Creo que ya he contado la historia, pero la pongo aquí otra vez.

Hace poco tuvimos en mi tierra (Extremadura, sur de España, acento parecido al andaluz) la visita de varios profesores de universidad de otras zonas de España. Concretamente, había uno que venía del País Vasco y que al cabo de unos días nos confesó que le costaba mucho trabajo entendernos y que cuando había preguntado algo por la calle apenas había comprendido la respuesta... entonces comprendimos por qué parecía que estaba siempre como ausente 

Esto no pasa de una anécdota, pero ahí queda.


----------



## Zureñita

Holaaaaaaaa!

Soy Zureñi (aunque me he registrado por equivocación como zureñita, pero no me gusta, es demasiado _repipi_, ya me lo cambiaré) y como yo soy _azín _me voy a estrenar con este foro relativamente antigüo  .

Vereis, yo soy una ceceante andaluza y creo que ha habido una confusión con la salchicha...

El chico que dijo que había oido algo así como zarziza (supuesta variante andaluza de salchicha) en Arcos dudo que escuchara exactamente eso (al menos yo no he oido eso en mi vida y no tiene lógica, desde el punto de vista de la fonética andaluza ceceante) lo que oyo fue probablemente Zarzicha o mejor aún Zarzisha, lo cual es bastante común en la zona ceceante. Explicación: Salchicha>Zalchicha(ceceo simple)>Zalzicha(cambio silábico común solo en determinadas palabras con repetición de consonantes iniciales, como esta)>Zarzicha (trueque de l en posición implosiva por r, muy común en toda andalucía, no solo en la zona ceceante)>Zarzisha (pronunciación de ch a la andaluza, muy común en zonas del sur de Andalucía).

Espero no haber sido muy técnica (no os vayais a creer soy una mica releida namas,  a la que le gusta el andaluz ). Por cierto yo misma digo Zarzisha: ¡Máaaama no quean zarzishah! 

Respecto al tema principal, me resulta a veces dificil seguir lo que dicen los mexicanos cuando hablan coloquialmente, no tanto por las cuatro palabras rarisimas que de vez en cuando sueltan, sino mas bien porque hacen unas construcciones (sintácticas?) de lo mas enrevesadas, al menos para lo que yo estoy acostumbrada.

El argentino de Buenos Aires o el venezolano de las _novelas_ no me resulta para nada dificil, pero si bellisimo.

El resto de modalidades que conozco no me suelen causar excesivos problemas.

Espero participar mucho en los foros, me encantan las lenguas y la lingüística y me gustaría ayudar a todo el que puede con lo poquirritín que sé.

Po ezo.


----------



## ordequin

Hola Zureña:

Triunfal entrada la tuya en estos foros.
Gracias por tus detalladas explicaciones sobre algunas particularidades del acento andaluz.
_Arsa_ esa gracia y ese donaire.
*Y sé muy bienvenida.*
Te recibimos con los brazos abiertos, .


----------



## Zureñita

Gracias! 
Besitos.


----------



## magdala

Yo también te doy la bienvenida Zureñi, que ya nos hacía falta más gente con buen salero andaluz por estos parajes!
Yo viví unos años en Sevilla y me conozco bien su acento y la verdad es que para el que está acostumbrado no cuesta mucho a no ser cuando uno se cruza con un cateto del pueblo, que a ese no le entiende ni su madre!
Por que entonces ya no es solo una cuestion de mala pronuncia  sino de aplicar mal las palabras, confundir los términos, los pronombres, los artículos, los tiempos verbales y yo qué se más... en definitiva patadas al diccionario a toda pastilla!
Para uno de afuera le costará trabajo distinguir entre "el queso" y "qué es eso", porque lo pronuncian casi igual: (a ver si consigo describirlo) *erquehezo *porque el *er* (el)te lo añaden en todas las frases, o casi todas: erquéteguhteono! en sevilla he escuchado a más de uno preguntar: *lo qué*? en vez de el qué? y muchos otros ejemplos podría dar. Cada día me divertía descubriendo uno nuevo. 
No cabe duda que es una región riquísima linguisticamente, pero un quebradero de cabeza para muchos en lo que se refiere a la comunicación.

Cuanto a otros países hispanoparlantes, hasta el momento he sentido una gran dificultad en entender el colombiano. Un pariente me trajo algunos DVD's colombianos. El tema reinante es la droga y los marginales. uno de ellos: "la vendedora de rosas", una versión moderna de "la vendedora de fósforos", de Andersen, cuenta la historia de una niña de unos 9 años, que vive en un barrio miserable. Empieza a dedicarse a la venta de ramos de rosas en la calle y restaurantes. Los amigos y conocidos se pasan el día y la noche tirados en medio de la calle esnifando cola. Y ella, rodeada de una chusma de lo más cutre posible, unos la protegen y otros insistiendo en intentos de violación, seducción, y malos tratos por parte de su madre, hacen que ésta se escape de casa, o mejor dicho del antro donde vive. 
Es bastante degradante, pero me llamó la atención que estos chiquillos se trataban todos de usted, y que la mayor parte de las cosas que decían yo no las entendí. Supongo que será proprio de determinada región. 
Este pariente mío tiene una asistenta en casa colombiana y la entiendo perfectamente, a pesar de la musicalidad bastante agradable con que emite las frases.

Por otro lado tengo entendido que los chilenos son el pueblo que tienen la pronúncia más parecida a la castellana, de toda América latina . Será verdad? 
Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

magdala said:


> Cuanto a otros países hispanoparlantes, hasta el momento he sentido una gran dificultad en entender el colombiano. Un pariente me trajo algunos DVD's colombianos. Es bastante degradante, pero me llamó la atención que estos chiquillos se trataban todos de usted, y que la mayor parte de las cosas que decían yo no las entendí. Supongo que será proprio de determinada región.
> Este pariente mío tiene una asistenta en casa colombiana y la entiendo perfectamente, a pesar de la musicalidad bastante agradable con que emite las frases.
> Saludos


Yo creo que si, la jerga de una región no es entendible fuera de ella. Alguna vez vi parte de una película argentina, y los personajes centrales eran una joven y dos jovenes drogadictos, de la calle, y de todo les entendia como la mitad o menos, no lo podia creer, hablaban con acento argentino pero demasiadas palabras no entendía, despues entra en ecena el personaje de una señora de clase media, y a ella sí le entendí todo. Y es lógico la jerga de los cinturones de pobreza de la ciudades, difiere mucho del español común y corriente, no se diga de un español mas esmerado. Veo muy dificil que alguien entienda la jerga que habla la gente menos educada en mi ciudad o mi país.


----------



## mateo19

Yo estudié español en Argentina por un año y obviamente me acostumbré a este  dialecto.  (Además ¡me encanta y estoy seguro que voy a morrirme hablando español argentino!)  Personalmente, encuentro que el acento chileno es el más difícil de entender.  Digo _personalmente_.  No me gusta generalizar porque las hablas varían mucho entre sí y si una persona es fácil o difícil de entender tiene muchísimo que ver con su educación y cuánto se esfuerza para hablar según las normas lingüísticas.

Me costó mucho entender el español chileno porque se comen casi todas las s, usan un voseo especial "tú (o vos) estái", y los modismos a veces son difíciles de adivinar el sentido.   Pero bueno, no digo que no me gusta, sino que me cuesta entenderlo.  Ésta es mi aportación a la discusión.  También he leído muchas veces que el español andaluz puede ser incomprensible.


----------



## Pinairun

En un pueblo de Córdoba (Andalucía, España)

"Fijco" = Ficus (planta)
"Angolin" = Ajonjolí (Sésamo)
"Indersió" = Inyección
"Caguan" = En casa de Juan
"Paquéquientendé" = Para qué quieres entender...
"Cusha" = Escucha

Eso sí, con una musicalidad deliciosa.
Saludos


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola a todos! la verdad es que no me topé con un andaluz así que no puedo opinar pero a los españoles en general no me cuesta entenderlos. En cuanto a los latinoamericanos creo que tampoco, me cuesta un poquito al principio, creo que más por las palabras particulares de cada región pero hace poco ví una película peruana y, al principio, parecía que hablaban en chino...no entendía nada. Yo tengo compañeros peruanos y conozco a muchos peruanos y no me cuesta entenderlos, pero esta película fue filmada en un pueblito del interior de Perú y me perdí en muchas oportunidades...
Es increíble cómo en un país se pueden encontrar tantos acentos distintos. En Argentina, por ejemplo, es increíble lo distinto que habla un porteño a un cordobés o un riojano...y ni que hablar de un mendocino o sanjuanino al lado de un salteño. Creo que el español es riquísimo y hermoso.


----------



## swift

HUMBERT0 said:


> Alguna vez vi parte de una película argentina, y los personajes centrales eran una joven y dos jovenes drogadictos, de la calle, y de todo les entendia como la mitad o menos, no lo podia creer, hablaban con acento argentino pero demasiadas palabras no entendía, despues entra en ecena el personaje de una señora de clase media, y a ella sí le entendí todo. Y es lógico la jerga de los cinturones de pobreza de la ciudades, difiere mucho del español común y corriente, no se diga de un español mas esmerado. Veo muy dificil que alguien entienda la jerga que habla la gente menos educada en mi ciudad o mi país.



Respuesta a tu mensaje, Humberto:

¿No sería que estaban hablando en lunfardo? Hace unos años, tuve la oportunidad de charlar con un argentino que me contó una anécdota bastante peculiar. Resulta que el gran Julio Cortázar estaba narrando un encuentro pugilístico desde París, que fue transmitido por radio en Argentina. En determinado momento, el calor de la pelea excitó tanto a Cortázar que empezó a hablar lunfardo; lo más curioso es que desde Argentina, llamaban a París para solicitar que Cortázar moderase su lenguaje, pues hasta para los argentinos era difícil comprender. PUNTO Y APARTE.

Comentarios acerca del hilo:

1) Personalmente, encuentro que los argentinos hablan con un acento muy marcado, que por su aspecto rítmico, melódico y fonético, resulta bastante complejo. Sin embargo, no considero que sea desagradable, sino todo lo contrario. Por otra parte, es para mí un deleite escuchar hablar a un chileno: la forma en que pronuncian los sonidos "ch" y "tr", así como las entonaciones interrogativas...

2) Yo creo que en la mayoría de los casos, no son las diferencias prosódicas o fonéticas las que hacen más o menos difíciles los acentos, sino la mayor o menor flexibilidad auditiva del receptor. Existe una teoría según la cual, a partir de los once años, el niño desarrolla lo que se llama "el oído nacional", que lo lleva a discriminar los sonidos en función de la familiaridad con la fonología propia a su lengua nativa. Por supuesto, hay especialistas que se han opuesto a esta teoría; sin embargo, considero que el desarrollo de un "oído nacional" podría explicar el hecho de que se nos haga más fácil comprender o adoptar un acento particular.

3) Me encantaría saber qué opinan los demás foreros acerca del "acento" tico (es decir, las particularidades fonéticas, rítmicas y melódicas de los costarricenses): ¿se les hace difícil? A mí me llama la atención la pronunciación de la "r" fuerte (Rico, Reto, Resbalar [pronunciadas como en inglés risk, pero más suave]), de las palabras que contienen "tr" (TRabajo, TRansporte [pronunciadas como en inglés try]). Algo que me produce risa es que muchos asocian tales pronunciaciones con el inglés (de hecho yo acabo de recurrir a voces inglesas para ilustrar); al parecer, el origen de tales sonidos es chibcha, y para nada responde a un estilo anglicado de hablar.

Saludos a todos,

_Swift_


----------



## Handsome Dan

Mis opiniones:
1. El castellano argentino no es nada difícil de entender. De hecho, para mí es de los más claros que hay. Ya lo de la jerga y el lunfardo es otro asunto. Nadie tiene que ver con el acento.
2. Los acentos más difíciles son a) los del sur de España y b) el chileno, que a veces resulta incomprensible. De hecho, el castellano de Chile tiene una entonación muy extraña, distinta de cualquier otra de español.
3. Si el origen de la r tica es chibcha, ese sonido debería existir también en Colombia, baluarte de ese grupo indígena en la época de la Colonia, pero no, no existe. Por lo demás, el acento tico es muy claro y se parece mucho al colombiano (menos la r).


----------



## Polizón

AGATHA2 said:


> A mi el acento que más me cuesta entender es el peruano


 
Pensé que hablábamos mejor dentro de los hispanohablantes, pero parece que no. 
En todo caso, en el Perú hay acentos distintos. Es diferente el de un piurano (norte), con su hablar cansino, que el de un arequipeño (sur), con su canto tan típico, o de los de Iquitos (amazonía) a quienes se les gasta bromas por su peculiar forma de hablar.  "Del agua su duro", para referirse al hielo.
Lima, con sus más de ocho millones de habitantes, tiene de todo. Acentos que dependen mucho del origen de las personas. Si son chicos (para mí, cantan, sobre todo los de alto nivel socioeconómico), si son adultos, si son de familia limeña típica o son migrantes o hijos de migrantes de la sierra, quienes por su origen quechua o aymara, arrastran las palabras.

Lo que sí es sorprendente es que a pesar de la globalización, los acentos no han variado. Pensé que con los años, podía uniformizarse —a fuerza de ver y televisión— , pero no. Lo que sí creo es que el oído se ha habituado a los acentos de los argentinos, de los mexicanos, de los colombianos, de los venezolanos, de los españoles o de los caribeños que viven en Miami. La televisión por cable ha ayudado en este proceso (aunque sé que para ser locutor o narrador en un noticiero tienen que aprender a vocalizar y hablar lo más "neutro" posible). 

Y a pesar de los acentos de cada país o región de un país, cuando cantan (me refiero a los cantantes de música), casi siempre no distingo la nacionalidad de los cantantes.

Finalmente, respondiendo a la pregunta inicial. A los del sur de Chile me cuesta entenderlos, pero como la mayoría ha indicado, los andaluces —por su forma de articular las frases— se llevan las palmas.
Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

swift said:
			
		

> 1) Personalmente, encuentro que los argentinos hablan con un acento muy marcado, que por su aspecto rítmico, melódico y fonético, resulta bastante complejo. Sin embargo, no considero que sea desagradable, sino todo lo contrario.





			
				Handsome Dan said:
			
		

> . El castellano argentino no es nada difícil de entender. De hecho, para mí es de los más claros que hay.



Me consta que lo que explicó Natalis es cierto. Es un país muy grande y hay acentos muy, pero muy diversos. Entiendo que ustedes se refieren al acento porteño y no al argentino.



			
				Handsome Dan said:
			
		

> Por lo demás, el acento tico es muy claro y se parece mucho al colombiano (menos la r).



Lo mismo vale para Colombia, otro país muy grande. El acento paisa, el de los cachacos, el caleño, etc. Son marcadamente diferentes, especialmente el paisa, que es completamente distinto al de los cachacos.

En cuanto a las dificultades de entender el idioma, yo, que no tengo buen oído para los idiomas,  recurro a subir bastante el volumen de la televisión para entender lo que dicen. Me pasa especialmente con las películas españolas y chilenas. El portugués de Brasil de un hablante culto lo entiendo sin problemas; en cambio, no le entiendo nada de nada a un portugués. No sé si estas dos dificultades estarán relacionadas, me parece que el habla española y portuguesa son mucho más guturales que las americanas.

Cordial saludo
A.A.


----------



## Natalis

> adolfo Afogutu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Es Un País Muy Grande Y Hay Acentos Muy, Pero Muy Diversos. Entiendo Que Ustedes Se Refieren Al Acento Porteño Y No Al Argentino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente creo que la mayoría está hablando del modo de hablar del porteño. Es muy pero muy distinto el acento del porteño al del interior de Argentina, no tanto con los de Santa Fé o La Pampa pero, me consta, que en otros países la gente no nos cree que los del interior también somos argentinos. Creo que nosotros(argentinos) nos vendemos con el vos y con nuestro modo ser ser tan informal, y para algunos, por ser agrandados pero así y todo, con mate, tango y che incluído, a la gente le cuesta creer a veces que somos argentinos...lo perciben pero dudan y te preguntan "¿tú eres de América del Sur, no...chilena o...? con ese o te están diciendo ¿de verdad sos argentina? jajaja...también me han preguntado si soy colombiana o...(ese o es ¿o argentina?) y también me pasa que mis amigos de otras provincias, a veces, no entiendan el hablar del riojano (yo soy sanjuanina pero vivo en La Rioja), más si es un jóven, de un nivel social más bien bajo. Me dijo una amiga hace poco, mendocina ella, hablan muy rápido y cortan las palabras o usan palabras que no conozco...encima la tonada. Y así es mi patria, grande y para todos los gustos. A mí me pone nerviosa el modo de hablar del bonaerense de nivel económico bajo(generalmente, no siempre claro) me dá como impaciencia, entre los boludo y viste voy despejando lo que quieren decir; no es que me desagrade o no me guste, nada que ver, al contrario, es que me marean a veces, son muy acelerados...es gracioso . ¡Viva la diversidad!
Click to expand...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá a mí me cuesta trabajo entender el acento yucateco, que es tan especial. Además tienen frases muy extrañas, que dudo que sean entendidas sin dificultad (el famosísimo caso de "lo busco, lo busco y no lo busco", que significa lo busco, lo busco y no lo encuentro).

Creo que todos los acentos, cuando se pronuncian de manera muy cerrada, son difíciles de entender. En una ocasión un cubano me decía "elquetácátrá" que después de varios intentos entendí que era "el que está acá atrás".

Estoy de acuerdo con los que opinan que a veces es más fácil entender películas extranjeras con subtítulos en inglés que en el original.


----------



## piraña utria

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá a mí me cuesta trabajo entender el acento yucateco, que es tan especial. Además tienen frases muy extrañas, que dudo que sean entendidas sin dificultad (el famosísimo caso de "lo busco, lo busco y no lo busco", que significa lo busco, lo busco y no lo encuentro).
> 
> Creo que todos los acentos, cuando se pronuncian de manera muy cerrada, son difíciles de entender. En una ocasión un cubano me decía "elquetácátrá" que después de varios intentos entendí que era "el que está acá atrás".
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con los que opinan que a veces es más fácil entender películas extranjeras con subtítulos en inglés que en el original.


 
Hola Toño:

Tu apreciación me parece brillante. Tiene que haber algún tipo de explicación para eso, y en mi caso, siguiendo tu opinión, igualmente no entiendo muchos textos de películas colombianas, mexicanas, argentinas y españolas, sin distinción, cuando los diálogos, temática, ambientación y más es muy local, si se permite la expresión (hace unos días ví por uno de los canales españoles una historia de humor de unos mafiosos italianos en una cárcel ibérica, con el actor que hace de Torrente bastante joven en un papel secundario, y créeme que no entendí nada). 

De todos modos, probablemente el acento chileno dificulta de manera especial su entendimiento, con mucho respeto por supuesto.

Saludos,


----------



## SeR29

Unos de los acentos mas dificiles de entender, en mi opinion, es el paraguayo. Yo vivi un año en Asuncion y realmente me costo bastante acostumbrarme a ese acento porque es muy cerrado y rapido. Las personas que tienen poca cultura o son directamente analfabetos, se hace casi imposible entenderlos, y hasta tuve que pedir que me repitieran lo que decian.


----------



## Polizón

Bienvenido a WordReference SeR29.
Ya decía yo, nadie había colocado al paraguayo, pero por la influencia del guaraní (supongo), a veces no se les entiende bien. Pero como en todo sitio depende de muchos factores. 
En realidad el acento o la tonada es muy particular de cada zona (no puedo decir países, pues la extensión y la variedad de los hispanohablantes hace que existan muchas más variedades que países que hablan español). A mí me sucedió también con los colombianos de Bogotá, cuando pasé allá una temporada, pero el oído termina por acostumbrarse. Finalmente no considero que sea un acento difícil. Eso sí, mientras más rápido hable una persona, más difícil se hace. 
Y vaya que esta sana discusión ha generado debate.
Saludos a todos


----------



## coquis14

Polizón said:


> Pensé que hablábamos mejor dentro de los hispanohablantes, pero parece que no.
> En todo caso, en el Perú hay acentos distintos. Es diferente el de un piurano (norte), con su hablar cansino, que el de un arequipeño (sur), con su canto tan típico, o de los de Iquitos (amazonía) a quienes se les gasta bromas por su peculiar forma de hablar. "Del agua su duro", para referirse al hielo.
> Lima, con sus más de ocho millones de habitantes, tiene de todo. Acentos que dependen mucho del origen de las personas. Si son chicos (para mí, cantan, sobre todo los de alto nivel socioeconómico), si son adultos, si son de familia limeña típica o son migrantes o hijos de migrantes de la sierra, quienes por su origen quechua o aymara, arrastran las palabras.
> 
> Lo que sí es sorprendente es que a pesar de la globalización, los acentos no han variado. Pensé que con los años, podía uniformizarse —a fuerza de ver y televisión— , pero no. Lo que sí creo es que el oído se ha habituado a los acentos de los argentinos, de los mexicanos, de los colombianos, de los venezolanos, de los españoles o de los caribeños que viven en Miami. La televisión por cable ha ayudado en este proceso (aunque sé que para ser locutor o narrador en un noticiero tienen que aprender a vocalizar y hablar lo más "neutro" posible).
> 
> Y a pesar de los acentos de cada país o región de un país, cuando cantan (me refiero a los cantantes de música), casi siempre no distingo la nacionalidad de los cantantes.
> 
> Finalmente, respondiendo a la pregunta inicial. A los del sur de Chile me cuesta entenderlos, pero como la mayoría ha indicado, los andaluces —por su forma de articular las frases— se llevan las palmas.
> Saludos.


 Yo no lo veo así , colombianos , peruanos , bolivianos son los que mejor aplican la lengua en lo que a mi concierne.Para mi los más dificiles de seguir son los provincianos de caulquier país ,no estoy discriminado de más está decirlo , ya que hablan muy rápido , pronuncian consonates de distinta manera, usan mucha jerga y  frases regionales y no se interesan tanto por un español standart.Me parece que acontece lo mismo con otros idomas como el inglés por ejemplo.
Saludos


----------



## wamcon

Yo creo en general, que cuando cualquier hispanohablante con cierto nivel cultural que no use un lenguaje coloquial es fácilmente entendible por cualquiera.
En cuanto se usa un lenguaje coloquial se dificulta un poco ya que se incluyen localismos.
Pero en cuanto ya bajamos a la jerga, ya ahí no hay dios quien entienda a nadie.
Yo recuerdo haber hecho el servicio militar en Andalucía, en Cádiz, y allí tuve compañeros de muchas provincias de Andalucía. Y curiosamente los compañeros de un cierto nivel cultural o de educación a pesar de tener el acento de su provincia, era más fácil de entender, de hecho no tuve ningún problema con ellos; sin embargo a los que tenían un menor nivel de estudios me costaba horrores, de hecho a uno le dí por imposible, sólo le entendía cuando decía ¿Zabe? (por ¿Sabes?)
Bueno, también decir que había un madrileño que tenía un vocabulario muy extenso y hablaba muy deprisa, (me recordaba al Gran Wyoming en sus mejores tiempos) que cuando se lo proponía no lo entendía ni Dios a pesar de tener una dicción perfecta. Claro que lo hacía adrede, y eso también era jerga, jerga periodística (había estudiado periodismo).


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Creo que en general es una cuestión de aclimatación. Regionalismos aparte, los más diáfanos son los mexicanos. El peruano es para mí el más bello; el colombiano varía mucho en su inteligibilidad según el nivel sociocultural, puede ser miel en los oídos o un ruido indescifrable. Será por costumbre y migración, me cuesta más el español del Norte que el andaluz, que influyó muchísimo en la tonada argentina, por ejemplo en las eses intermedias, que suenan como una "j" suave, aspirada. Los chilenos son un pueblo culto, pero cuando hablan coloquial entre ellos y a velocidad son un desafío a la comprensión. Por suerte los tengo de vecinos, uno acaba acostumbrándose. Creo que a fin de cuentas se trata de eso. Los primeros 15' minutos de Amores Perros fueron para mí un limbo angustiante, no menos que las primeras escenas de algún Almodóvar, pero en algún momento se hace click y se empieza a andar sobre rieles. ¡Saludos a los habitantes de este mundo exhuberante que es nuestra lengua castellana!

@Coquis
¿Y vos que sos porteño decís que los provincianos hablamos rápido? ¿Conocés el interior de tu país? Otro ritmo, loco, otros tiempos. Mucho más tranqui.


----------



## Manda

Concuerdo con la mayoría de por aquí: el andaluz es de los más difíciles.

Tengo familia en Andalucía (más concretamente en un pueblecito de Huelva) y hablar con ellos es una total batalla a vida o muerte porque aparte de hablar con su acento típico hablan muy (recalco el MUY) rápido.
La última vez que vino mi prima (en Nochebuena) al principio le decía que sí a todo lo que me decía cuando no la entendía pero al final tuve que dejárselo claro y decirle "de veras que como no hables más poco a poco y vocalizando no te entiendo".
Encima transforma las palabras. 
En vez de decir _yogur_, dice _goyú_.
En vez de decir _patatas fritas_, dice _papafrita _a velocidad supersónica.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

> En vez de decir _patatas fritas_, dice _papafrita _a velocidad supersónica.


... pues en realidad la patata es una transformación de la papa, nombre sacrílego a los oídos de los conquistadores.

Y continuando un poco con lo que decía, en general el andaluz, más allá de que hoy en día se cueste tanto entender, es el más cercano al castellano de América, el que más influyó (el seseo, la contracción 'ao' en los participios...), debido a que casi todos los conquistadores provenían de esa región, como así también a las enormes masas migratorias que mandó en el siglo XX. A mí el castellano del norte de España se me hace más cerrado, más gutural, más "germánico".


----------



## piraña utria

Doktor Faustus said:


> Creo que en general es una cuestión de aclimatación. Regionalismos aparte, los más diáfanos son los mexicanos. El peruano es para mí el más bello; el colombiano varía mucho en su inteligibilidad según el nivel sociocultural, puede ser miel en los oídos o un ruido indescifrable. Será por costumbre y migración, me cuesta más el español del Norte que el andaluz, que influyó muchísimo en la tonada argentina, por ejemplo en las eses intermedias, que suenan como una "j" suave, aspirada. Los chilenos son un pueblo culto, pero cuando hablan coloquial entre ellos y a velocidad son un desafío a la comprensión. Por suerte los tengo de vecinos, uno acaba acostumbrándose. Creo que a fin de cuentas se trata de eso. Los primeros 15' minutos de Amores Perros fueron para mí un limbo angustiante, no menos que las primeras escenas de algún Almodóvar, pero en algún momento se hace click y se empieza a andar sobre rieles. ¡Saludos a los habitantes de este mundo exhuberante que es nuestra lengua castellana!
> 
> @Coquis
> ¿Y vos que sos porteño decís que los provincianos hablamos rápido? ¿Conocés el interior de tu país? Otro ritmo, loco, otros tiempos. Mucho más tranqui.


 
Hola Dok y todos:

Sin bronca como dicen ustedes por supuesto, honestamente creo que tu posición, inmersa en lo que resalté, es válida (dímelo a mí que vivo en una ciudad que el 80% vive en la pobreza absoluta más allá de su hermosa parte histórica y turística). Debe, sin embargo, extenderse a todos los países.

Tengo para la muestra dos botones: yo no logro entender en gran parte (o, más allá de la temática general, las situaciones y palabras muy fuertes que en general usan los ibéricos), los diálogos en muchas películas españolas de humor. Hace más o menos un mes pasaron una en alguno de los canales que vienen por cable, con el protagonista de Torrente en un papel secundario, sobre un rollo de un mafioso italiano en una cárcel y créeme, tremendo trabajo descifrarla.

Por el otro lado, recuerdo a principios de los noventa una serie venezolana de humor (El Show de Joselo), que pasaban en el canal regional de mi ciudad e igual: las situaciones graciosas, pero a los protagonistas, casi nada por le comprendía, por su vocalización.

Así sucesivamente (igual, del cine colombiano hace unos dos años exhibieron "The Colombian Dream" y estoy seguro que a la mayoría que las vimos nos ocurrió igual con los diálogos). 

El punto es que la ambientación (sectores sociales en los que se ambientaban las producciones, la temática asociada a las películas), puede ayudarnos a inferir que puede ser el nivel educativo causa fundamental en el asunto que estamos tratando.

Ideas para la reflexión simplemente. Seguramente álguien en algún lugar ya efectuó un estudio realmente serio sobre este tema.


----------



## synogenes

Soy inglés en Andalucia y llega tres años estaba aprendiendo la lengua formalmente - y ahora vivo en Andalucia.  Para mi es muy muy difícil entender el acento andaluz.  Por ejemplo, -ado se pronuncia -ao, mucha gente no uso el ese nunca, y por eso "por supuesto" se pronuncia "porpueto" y siquiera hubiera omitir el último te = "porpueo".

Para mi, no es la falta de la gente andaluz - simplemente es un reto que viene con aprendiendo una lengua.  En Inglaterra, hay un región se llama Yorkshire donde el acento pudiera parecer muy raro también


----------



## Doktor Faustus

¡Bienvenido synogenes! Jeje, precisamente por sus semejanzas con el andaluz quizás cuesta entender el argentino. Particularmente en el norte "nos comemos" las eses finales, lo mismo que las eres finales de los verbos en infinitivo.


----------



## coquis14

Doktor Faustus said:


> Creo que en general es una cuestión de aclimatación. Regionalismos aparte, los más diáfanos son los mexicanos. El peruano es para mí el más bello; el colombiano varía mucho en su inteligibilidad según el nivel sociocultural, puede ser miel en los oídos o un ruido indescifrable. Será por costumbre y migración, me cuesta más el español del Norte que el andaluz, que influyó muchísimo en la tonada argentina, por ejemplo en las eses intermedias, que suenan como una "j" suave, aspirada. Los chilenos son un pueblo culto, pero cuando hablan coloquial entre ellos y a velocidad son un desafío a la comprensión. Por suerte los tengo de vecinos, uno acaba acostumbrándose. Creo que a fin de cuentas se trata de eso. Los primeros 15' minutos de Amores Perros fueron para mí un limbo angustiante, no menos que las primeras escenas de algún Almodóvar, pero en algún momento se hace click y se empieza a andar sobre rieles. ¡Saludos a los habitantes de este mundo exhuberante que es nuestra lengua castellana!
> 
> @Coquis
> ¿Y vos que sos porteño decís que los provincianos hablamos rápido? ¿Conocés el interior de tu país? Otro ritmo, loco, otros tiempos. Mucho más tranqui.


Por supuesto que conozco el interior sino no hubiese dicho eso , ese escudito que ves arriba me llevo a conocer todo el país.Yo no se donde vivirás vos pero te desafío a entender todas las palabras en una conversación entre correntinos o formoseños.
Saludos


----------



## Natalis

Jajaja ¡dejen de pelear compatriotas! Creo que ambos tienen un poco de razón. El acento del provinciano, en algunos lugares, puede sonar muy rápido, pero, generalmente, es porque acortamos las palabras. Los porteños también hablan rápido, pero, además son acelerados en todo, impacientes, andan a mil todo el tiempo. Y no se les caen los loco, viteh, boludo, nada, y su famosa "y" y "r", por eso lo que dicen puede ser difícil de entender a veces. He visto películas argentinas en las que me perdí más de una vez porque no entendía lo que decían (y soy argentina). Y miren qué ironía, a los argentinos se los conoce por el famoso yeísmo y por su particular "r" que, aunque sea "rr" suena "r" y, en la provincia en la que estoy viviendo, La Rioja, casi no pronunciamos la "y", no decímos payaso, decímos pallaso y esa elle es vaga, suena adentro, es como que la tragamos, y la "r", si le sigue una vocal, en la mayoría de los casos, suena como "rr", aunque sea al principio de la palabra...nosotros decímos "llo vivo en La RRioja."


----------



## coquis14

Natalis said:


> Jajaja ¡dejen de pelear compatriotas! Creo que ambos tienen un poco de razón. El acento del provinciano, en algunos lugares, puede sonar muy rápido, pero, generalmente, es porque acortamos las palabras. Los porteños también hablan rápido, pero, además son acelerados en todo, impacientes, andan a mil todo el tiempo. Y no se les caen los loco, viteh, boludo, nada, y su famosa "y" y "r", por eso lo que dicen puede ser difícil de entender a veces. He visto películas argentinas en las que me perdí más de una vez porque no entendía lo que decían (y soy argentina). Y miren qué ironía, a los argentinos se los conoce por el famoso yeísmo y por su particular "r" que, aunque sea "rr" suena "r" y, en la provincia en la que estoy viviendo, La Rioja, casi no pronunciamos la "y", no decímos payaso, decímos pallaso y esa elle es vaga, suena adentro, es como que la tragamos, y la "r", si le sigue una vocal, en la mayoría de los casos, suena como "rr", aunque sea al principio de la palabra...nosotros decímos "llo vivo en La RRioja."


Si , me acuerdo que cuando iba a la primaria la palabra *Boludo *era un insulto y no una palabra más a la hora de hablar.Pero eso solo se da entre adolescentes y algún jovato inmaduro jeje.
Saludos


----------



## mateo19

Hola Doktor Faustus:

Me fascinó algo que vos dijiste:
"nos comemos" las eses finales, lo mismo que las eres finales de los verbos en infinitivo."

Qué querés decir que se comen las eres finales de los verbos en infinitivo?  Viví en Argentina por un año, en Córdoba y Mendoza, y ese fenómeno nunca me llamó la atención.  Soy consciente que eso sucede en algunos dialectos del portugués brasilero cuando "amar" suena como "amá" o "amah", pero no sabía que también sucedía en castellano.  Podés describirlo?  Es aspiración o es apócope?  Muchas gracias!


Swift:

Me encantó tu explicación sobre "el oído nacional".  Nunca había escuchado hablar de esta teoría, pero creo que lo explica muy bien.  Es bastante lógico - nos acostumbramos a los rasgos lingüísticos de la región en la que vivimos y desde de cierto plazo, forma parte de nuestra identidad lingüística y puede costarnos (en ciertos casos sólo al principio) aceptar los rasgos de otras regiones.  Quisiera saber más sobre esto; supongo que la Wikipedia tendrá un articulo al respecto.  Es muy interesante cuando un fenómeno tiene una "edad crítica".

Muchos saludos!


Hola Natalí!

También me fijé en la pronunciación de esa ere especial a la que te referís.  En Córdoba teníamos amigos riojanos y de hecho mi madre cordobesa (mi madre anfitriona) realizaba la ere de esa manera.  No es típica de Córdoba - será de cierta clase social o cierto barrio de la ciudad?
De todos modos, buscaba describir esa era lingüísticamente.  Creo que le encontré un nombre científico:  *vibrante múltipla alveolar no sonante.
*Creo que este sonido existe en otro idioma en el que forma parte de la fonología estándar: el checho.  Alguien conoce el sonido que represente la grafía " ř ".  Para mí es como una /r/ pronunciado al mismo tiempo que una /ʒ/.  A ver qué opinan los demás!


----------



## Polizón

En todas las regiones de habla hispana hay tonadas y particularidades al hablar. 
En el Perú, y en otros países no pronunciamos bien la N antes de una C, si luego va una vocal fuerte (a,e,o) de tal suerte que decimos baNco sin realmente pronunciar la "n". No nos percatamos, pero para pronunciar la "ene" se tiene que poner la punta de la lengua detrás de los dientes superiores, tocando el paladar, pero cuando decimos "baNco" la N la hacemos con la nariz (casi como en la terminación _in_ en francés). Y dentro del Perú cada región tiene —más allá de la tonadita— sus vicios con determinadas letras. En Lima (aunque también lo he escuchado en Argentina) dicen "mojca" por "moSca", en Arequipa "nots" por "notas". Algunas personas no pueden pronunciar "helicóptero". Dicen "helicoCtero".
 
Pero también el asunto va por la influencia de algunas lenguas nativas de América en el español de América Latina. En todo caso, el oído de un natural de América Latina es distinto al de uno nacido en España. En la madre patria noté que —a diferencia de América Latina— el sonido de la equis es distinto. Un profesor que tuve decía (o al menos así lo escuchaba yo) _"Tas Mis"_ por "Tax Mix" (impuestos mixtos en inglés). Tampoco decía "accionar", sino _"acionar"_. O sea, que la equis y el sonido de la doble _c_ (similar al de la X) la pronuncian como s o como si solamente hubiera una _c_. Más raro aún me pareció que, haciendo un ejemplo, citó a la _"Corporación multinacional de alimentos suiza Neslé"_, en lugar de Nestlé. A los comentaristas españoles de La Liga se les escucha _"Aletic"_ y no "Atletic". No fue sino hasta que consulté la página web de la RAE cuando encontré la respuesta:
 
*x.* Vigésima cuarta letra del abecedario latino internacional y vigésima séptima del español, que representa un fonema consonántico doble, compuesto de _k,_ pronunciado también como _g_ sonora, y de _s,_ p. ej., en _axioma, exento,_ que ante consonante suele reducirse a _s_; p. ej., en _extremo, exposición._ Antiguamente representó también un fonema consonántico simple, fricativo, palatal y sordo, semejante al de la _sh_ inglesa o al de la _ch_ francesa, que hoy conserva en algunos dialectos, como el bable. Este fonema simple se transformó después en fricativo, velar y sordo, como el de la _j_ actual, con la cual se transcribe hoy, salvo excepciones, como en el uso mexicano de _México, Oaxaca._ Su nombre es _equis._
* *
*División silábica y ortográfica de palabras con tl *
En la mayor parte de la España peninsular y en Puerto Rico, la secuencia consonántica _tl_ se articula pronunciando cada consonante en una sílaba distinta. Así, palabras como _atleta_ o _Atlántico_ se dividen en sílabas de la siguiente manera: _at - le - ta, At - lán - ti - co_. 
En cambio, en casi toda Hispanoamérica —especialmente en México y en los territorios donde se emplean voces de origen náhuatl, en las que este grupo es inseparable (_tla - co - te, cen - zon - tle_)—, en Canarias y en algunas áreas españolas peninsulares, estas dos consonantes se pronuncian dentro de la misma sílaba. En este caso, las palabras _atleta_ y _Atlántico_ se dividen en sílabas de la siguiente manera: _a - tle - ta, A - tlán - ti - co_. 
Consecuentemente, las palabras con _tl _se dividirán con guion de final de línea según el modo como articule el que escribe esta secuencia de consonantes: si las pronuncia en dos sílabas, dividirá _at- / leta; _si las pronuncia en la misma sílaba,_ atle- / ta._
* *
En síntesis, no se puede pretender que uno de los idiomas más hablados del mundo sea igual de parejo en todas partes, sobre todo si su difusión abarca varias latitudes. De todas maneras el acento propio y los vocablos que han incorporado al Español en cada lugar lo hace encantador.
 
Saludos.


----------



## oyapeg

Hay también una diferencia en entender el acento de alguien en una conversación de cara a cara y en entender ese mismo acento por medios electrónicos--en la televisión o en una película, por ejemplo.  No tengo ninguna dificultad en hablar personalmente con mis amigos caribeños (cubanos, dominicanos, puertorriqueños), pero en películas, ¡NI MODO! (como dicen los mexicanos).  

También he notado que en las películas los actores españoles parecen querer romper la barrera del sonido con la rapidez de su habla, mientras que en persona, y he estado en España varias veces, nunca he oído a nadie hablar así de rápido.


----------



## Gió Soraly

Bueno, considero más difícil el de los mexicanos. Si entro a un chat con audio ufff... debo tener una aspirina al lado jajaja 

Me causan gracia algunas definiciones que he leído y por supuesto muy interesantes...pero en algún caso me parece que lo que hace falta es una buena consulta   al otorrinonaringólogo. Soy peruana y no me había dado cuenta de que no sabemos pronunciar la N antes de la C (banco) o la S ( como moSca)  como indica Polizón.


----------



## Gió Soraly

Jajaja... y cuando le digo a mi amigo de Logroño:

"Ayyy...que piña que eres, ni una la pillas" 
"No seas sapo"
"me voy al tiro (o al toque)" 

jajaja... se queda con una caritaaa  de confundido


----------



## Gió Soraly

Cereth said:


> A mi me parece que los puertoriqueños hablan más difícil, sobre todo por sus modismos!!
> Que vaina!
> 
> Nunca he tenido problema para entenderloe a los españoles ...será que no me he topado con ningún andaluz....


 


Jajaja debe ser eso


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Yo siento que el chileno es el acento más difícil de entender. He escuchado andaluces, cubanos y demás, y aun así me parece más sencillo entenderlos que a los chilenos hablando a gran velocidad. Un amigo mío comparte esa impresión. Es de EU, anglófono, y dice que los chilenos son los australianos (el acento anglófono más difícil, según él) del español.

Siento, en contraste, que cualquiera puede hablar con el acento de la región central de México: sólo hay que pronunciar todas las eses y las enes con la lengua tras los frontales, y pronunciar todas las erres. Una vez dominado el truco, basta con aprender alguno que otro localismo y ya está: todo hispanohablante se puede fingir mexicano del centro. 

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Yo siento que el chileno es el acento más difícil de entender. He escuchado andaluces, cubanos y demás, y aun así me parece más sencillo entenderlos que a los chilenos hablando a gran velocidad. Un amigo mío comparte esa impresión. Es de EU, anglófono, y dice que los chilenos son los australianos (el acento anglófono más difícil, según él) del español.
> 
> Siento, en contraste, que cualquiera puede hablar con el acento de la región central de México: sólo hay que pronunciar todas las eses y las enes con la lengua tras los frontales, y pronunciar todas las erres. Una vez dominado el truco, basta con aprender alguno que otro localismo y ya está: todo hispanohablante se puede fingir mexicano del centro.
> 
> Saludos


 
Sin haber escuchado el dialecto andaluz, concuerdo con la dificultad del chileno. Especialmente por el tipo de voseo específico de este país, y el uso de palabras de lenguas indígeneas (como Mapuche).

Sin embargo, tuve contacto con un hispanohablante al que me fue imposible comprender media palabra: un dominicano. No generalizo, ya que he hablado con bastantes dominicanos más, pero esta persona en especial hablaba excesivamente rápido, omitía consonantes y cambiaba erres por eles. Simplemente asombroso.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

oyapeg said:


> Hay también una diferencia en entender el acento de alguien en una conversación de cara a cara y en entender ese mismo acento por medios electrónicos--en la televisión o en una película, por ejemplo. No tengo ninguna dificultad en hablar personalmente con mis amigos caribeños (cubanos, dominicanos, puertorriqueños), pero en películas, ¡NI MODO! (como dicen los mexicanos).
> 
> También he notado que en las películas los actores españoles parecen querer romper la barrera del sonido con la rapidez de su habla, mientras que en persona, y he estado en España varias veces, nunca he oído a nadie hablar así de rápido.


 

Creo que has dicho una gran verdad. Como mayoritariamente no solemos hablar con otros hispanos, nos fijamos mucho en el cine, la televisión etc, pero no tenemos en cuenta que el sonido a veces es bastante deficiente, los actores no nos hablan directamente sino a su compañero de reparto (lógico) y siempre es más difícil entender una conversación ajena, ya sea en la calle o en el cine, que cuando nos hablan directamente.
Yo a un mexicano que me hable lo entiendo perfectamente, salvo quizás algún modismo, pero la película Amores Perros me costaba entenderla en su totalidad.
En cuanto a las películas, series actuales de televisión y actores españoles, ni el sonido es el mejor, ni los actores, especialmente los jóvenes y los que no proceden del teatro, vocalizan bien y a veces, incluso a mí como español, se me escapan cosas, aparte de que en España abunda la película localista, con mucho uso de argot local y de expresiones de moda.
Otra cosa son las noticias en televisión que creo que se entienden sin dificultad ya que los presentadores se esfuerzan en hablarnos a nosotros, no a su novia en un banco del parque como puede suceder en una película.


Yo, que vivo en Andalucía, comprendo que el andaluz pueda ser difícil de entender para oídos no entrenados. Realmente y aunque esto es una hipótesis teórica irreal, si el andaluz se hubiera desarrollado en un estado distinto de España, a lo mejor podríamos estar hablando de otro idioma, muy cercano, pero no el mismo que el castellano de Castilla, algo así como el gallego y el portugués.
Si un campesino de Burgos nunca hubiera oído a un andaluz de la sierra, no le parecería el mismo idioma y viceversa, si un campesino andaluz nunca hubiera oído a un señor de Burgos, no lo identificaría como el mismo idioma


----------



## Handsome Dan

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Yo siento que el chileno es el acento más difícil de entender. He escuchado andaluces, cubanos y demás, y aun así me parece más sencillo entenderlos que a los chilenos hablando a gran velocidad. Un amigo mío comparte esa impresión. Es de EU, anglófono, y dice que los chilenos son los australianos (el acento anglófono más difícil, según él) del español.
> 
> Siento, en contraste, que cualquiera puede hablar con el acento de la región central de México: sólo hay que pronunciar todas las eses y las enes con la lengua tras los frontales, y pronunciar todas las erres. Una vez dominado el truco, basta con aprender alguno que otro localismo y ya está: todo hispanohablante se puede fingir mexicano del centro.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pero también hay que comerse muchas vocales, especialmente al final de las palabras. En el DF, y principalemente entre las personas de bajo nivel cultural, *gracias* suena como si fuera* grcsss*.


----------



## mirx

Handsome Dan said:


> Pero también hay que comerse muchas vocales, especialmente al final de las palabras. En el DF, y principalemente entre las personas de bajo nivel cultural, *gracias* suena como si fuera* grcsss*.


 

Jaja, esto no es cierto.

Más bien son tendencias generacionales, y no se podría hablar de un acento en sí.

Pero sí que te doy la razón que en el DF hay acentos bastante peculiares.


----------



## Handsome Dan

A lo mejor no lo reconozcas por eso del 'sonido nacional'.

¿Qué tal el *sipsss /nopsss* (sí pues, no pues)?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Sin tener un conocimiento profundo de los acentos mexicanos, a mí sí me suena esa "comida" de vocales, tipo *cafsitos* por cafecitos.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Handsome Dan said:


> Pero también hay que comerse muchas vocales, especialmente al final de las palabras. En el DF, y principalemente entre las personas de bajo nivel cultural, *gracias* suena como si fuera* grcsss*.


 
Me parece que este error prosódico es un rasgo que tiene poco que ver con la geografía: por lo general, la gente de los estratos sociales más bajos es la que tiene una pronunciación más deficiente, sin importar el idioma ni el dialecto. En tu ejemplo, efectivamente, 'gracias' suena sin vocales, pero el fenómeno es exclusivo de un grupo cultural cuyo sociolecto no se determina con base en el espacio donde vive, por lo que no podríamos decir que se trata de un acento del DF o de México. 

Curiosamente, es más fácil escuchar la contracción 'ps' (pues) cuando sirve para comenzar la oración, no cuando se pospone a otra palabra.  
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Handsome Dan said:


> A lo mejor no lo reconozcas por eso del 'sonido nacional'.
> 
> ¿Qué tal el *sipsss /nopsss* (sí pues, no pues)?


 
Efectivamente es "generacional"  y en este caso particular es también a propósito, al menos esa ha sido mi experiencia.

Concuerdo con Pedro en que no se podría hablar de un acento.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Handsome Dan said:


> Pero también hay que comerse muchas vocales, especialmente al final de las palabras. En el DF, y principalemente entre las personas de bajo nivel cultural, *gracias* suena como si fuera* grcsss*.


 
Así dice Luis Miguel.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Yo siento que el chileno es el acento más difícil de entender. He escuchado andaluces, cubanos y demás, y aun así me parece más sencillo entenderlos que a los chilenos hablando a gran velocidad. Un amigo mío comparte esa impresión. Es de EU, anglófono, y dice que los chilenos son los australianos (el acento anglófono más difícil, según él) del español.
> 
> Siento, en contraste, que cualquiera puede hablar con el acento de la región central de México: sólo hay que pronunciar todas las eses y las enes con la lengua tras los frontales, y pronunciar todas las erres. Una vez dominado el truco, basta con aprender alguno que otro localismo y ya está: todo hispanohablante se puede fingir mexicano del centro.
> 
> Saludos



No creo que baste pronunciar todas las letras (peruanos y bolivianos también pueden hacerlo) más algún que otro regionalismo para tener "mexicano del Centro", pues nos faltaría aún nada menos que la entonación tan pintoresca e inequívoca de esos lares.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

¿Entonación pintoresca e inequívoca? No me parecen los adjetivos más exactos (es obvio que muchos hispanohablantes sabrían que un mexicano es tal al escucharlo, pero no sé si sería tan fácil decir por qué). Yo diría más bien que eso nos faltaría a los mexicanos del centro para tener un acento distintivo, como sí lo tienen los norteños, los veracruzanos o los oriundos de la Península de Yucatán.

Algo me dice que fuera de esta región se piensa todavía que los de acá hablamos como personajes salidos de _Nosotros los pobres _o _Los olvidados_. (Pensándolo bien, hay mucho mexicano del centro que habla así todavía.)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, para mí el acento del centro del país es tan distintivo como el de la gente de Chihuahua.

Todos tendemos a pensar que el nuestro es el acento más neutro.


----------



## De Bezetene

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> ¿Entonación pintoresca e inequívoca? No me parecen los adjetivos más exactos (es obvio que muchos hispanohablantes sabrían que un mexicano es tal al escucharlo, pero no sé si sería tan fácil decir por qué). Yo diría más bien que eso nos faltaría a los mexicanos del centro para tener un acento distintivo, como sí lo tienen los norteños, los veracruzanos o los oriundos de la Península de Yucatán.
> 
> Algo me dice que fuera de esta región se piensa todavía que los de acá hablamos como personajes salidos de _Nosotros los pobres _o _Los olvidados_. (Pensándolo bien, hay mucho mexicano del centro que habla así todavía.)


 
O como Cantinflas, desafortunadamente.

Normalmente pensamos que no tenemos acento en nuestro propio idioma, y que los demás sí.  El acento (mejor, los acentos) del centro de México son casi todos muy bonitos, pero que se distinguen a la legua, se distinguen.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Tienes razón, Toño. Aunque hay acentos con una fonética de más amplio registro que otros. Pienso, por ejemplo, que el acento de Perú es más neutro que el chileno, que el acento boliviano es más neutro que el cubano, que el colombiano es más neutro que el argentino, por mencionar algunos ejemplos.

(Pensándolo un poco, sí he distinguido chilangos en otros estados del país en virtud de su habla.)

También es claro que tenemos una visión algo reducida, pues mientras en México hay varios acentos clarísimos y muy diferentes entre sí, en naciones tan grandes como Argentina o Chile debe pasar lo mismo, haciendo imposible hablar de un solo acento por país.

Hasta se me ocurre que la pregunta del hilo se debería hacer a un grupo cuya lengua madre no sea el español para ver qué acento le parece más complicado (en un ejercicio inverso, yo no puedo entender casi nada del acento del norte de Inglaterra).

Saludos


----------



## De Bezetene

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Me parece que este error prosódico es un rasgo que tiene poco que ver con la geografía: por lo general, la gente de los estratos sociales más bajos es la que tiene una pronunciación más deficiente, sin importar el idioma ni el dialecto. En tu ejemplo, efectivamente, 'gracias' suena sin vocales, pero el fenómeno es exclusivo de un grupo cultural cuyo sociolecto no se determina con base en el espacio donde vive, por lo que no podríamos decir que se trata de un acento del DF o de México.


 
Mi percepción es que es una pronunciación típica de los países que tienen una fuerte influencia indígena, aunque es mucho más pronunciado en México que en Perú, Ecuador o Bolivia.  El ejemplo del 'cafsito', tan mexicano, es muy elocuente.


----------



## mirx

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Hasta se me ocurre que la pregunta del hilo se debería hacer a un grupo cuya lengua madre no sea el español para ver qué acento le parece más complicado (en un ejercicio inverso, yo no puedo entender casi nada del acento del norte de Inglaterra).
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues es que esto también es relativo. Los extranjeros estarán más familiarizados con la corriente del idioma que más inlfuye en su aprendizaje.

Yo también tengo dificultades para entender a los ingleses del norte o a los esoceses, pero supongo que si hubiera tenido alguna influencia de estos dos países cuando aprendía inglés ahora mi percepción sería diferente.


----------



## mirx

De Bezetene said:


> sino tambíén por clase social. Lo mismo ocurre en los demás idiomas,. .


 

Esto pasa en ciudades grandes, San Pablo, Nueva York, Londres o México DF, todas tienen muchos acentos dependiendo de la zona.

De hecho ese "cafsito" que dicen que es típico mexicano, a mí sólo me recuerda a una cosa... vendedor de Tepito.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Lo de la influencia indígena es muy cierto e interesante, De Bezetene. En países como los que mencionas la lengua española convive muy, muy de cerca con otras autóctonas, cosa que sucede en menor medida en otros países (pienso, por ejemplo, en Argentina, donde el contacto con lenguas indígenas existe, pero no parece haber permeado tanto el español de aquel país), y esa situación --esto es una opinión personalísima-- me lleva a aproximar mucho los acentos mexicano, boliviano y peruano.

La pregunta, por otro lado, es qué país hispanohablante tendrá mayor influencia en la enseñanza del español como lengua extranjera para darnos una idea de qué acento se percibe como el más complicado y cuál como el más sencillo. (Otra vez, en el ejercicio inverso, siento el acento sureño de EU como el más fácil del inglés.)

Saludos

PD: De acuerdo con mirx; me parece que en todas las grandes ciudades (donde ocurren los choques más duros entre clases sociales) la condición social determina en buena parte el acento, más allá del idioma que se hable. 

Es prejuicioso, sí, pero el 'cfcito' también me suena a vendedor tepiteño, es decir, personaje que bien pudo haber salido de las películas que mencionaba en otro comentario.


----------



## Arrius

Tengo un amigo esteponero nativo de Jubrique (Provincia de Málaga) que me cuesta todavía mucho comprender hasta depués de 18 años de amistad. En su boca, por ejemplo, la expresión _contribución urbana_ se vuelve en _contusió_!


----------



## De Bezetene

mirx said:


> No comparto tu opinión de que sea más pronunciada esta característica en el RU.


No es una opinión sino un hecho bien documentado en el mundo anglosajón.  Pero ya que hablamos del español, tema que nos ocupa, lo del 'cafsito' se oye todos los días entre las más encumbradas familias de  Lomas de Chapultepec y el Pedregal de San Ángel.  Lo que sucede es que ustedes, como locales, no lo perciben.  Además, no es feo. Para nada.  Yo lo encuentro muy bonito.


----------



## mirx

De Bezetene said:


> No es una opinión sino un hecho bien documentado en el mundo anglosajón. Pero ya que hablamos del español, tema que nos ocupa, lo del 'cafsito' se oye todos los días entre las más encumbradas familias de Lomas de Chapultepec y el Pedregal de San Ángel. Lo que sucede es que ustedes, como locales, no lo perciben. Además, no es feo. Para nada. Yo lo encuentro muy bonito.


 
Te equivocas, eso de _cafecito_ no está extendido, y no sé Pedro pero yo al menos *no soy local*.

Nadie en la televisión nacional habla así, y aunque sé me estoy echando a varios encima, en México el "acento nacional" sí es el más común, y bueno, tiene lógica ¿Para qué poner un acento diferente al que habla la mayoría de la población?

Respecto a las lenguas indígenas, por supuesto, que influyen en la zona. Esto para mí es aparentísimo en España, donde creo que influyeron mucho los dialectos locales antes de la castellanización de la península.

Argentina igualmente está influenciada por cierto acento italiano.

Bolivia, México y Perú, que se puede decir son los países con mayor población amerindia conservan más o menos una pronunciación un poco parecida (se pronuncian s, r, y d). Quizá esto tenga que ver con el hecho de que el español fue la segunda lengua para gran parte de la población.


----------



## Jassogirl

Hola a todos!
 
Coincido con la mayoría de mis paisanos que el acento más difícil de entender en México es el de los Yucatecos, y a Alejandro Sanz no entiendo algunas veces lo que dice cuando da entrevistas (no sé de que provincia de España es) pero sus canciones son màs claras.


----------



## Handsome Dan

> Respecto a las lenguas indígenas, por supuesto, que influyen en la zona. Esto para mí es aparentísimo en España, donde creo que influyeron mucho los dialectos locales antes de la castellanización de la península.


 
Antes de la romanización de la península, querrás decir. Los idiomas, que no dialectos, locales, fueron desplazados por el latín vulgar, que luego devino en castellano, catalán, gallego y otros. 

Los dialectos del castellano en España son muchos, así como hay varios dialectos de catalán y gallego.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Estoy de acuerdo con mirx, pero con reservas: la televisión nos da una muestra muy parcial y poco representativa de los acentos de un país. Así, por ejemplo, como la televisión mexicana de exportación se hace en la capital y la mayoría de quienes aparecen a cuadro son originarios de esta ciudad (y ya mejor ni hablar del centralismo que impera en México), el acento que les llega a nuestros amigos de otras latitudes es el del centro, no por ser el más común, pero sí el más hegemónico. Tengo la impresión de que algo semejante pasa en el resto de América Latina --ignoro el caso de España-- y sus medios exportan contenidos que sólo nos dejan conocer el español hablado en las ciudades de mayor peso económico.

La impresión que tienes, De Bezetene, me parece un poquito alejada de los hechos. Las familias de las zonas que aludes -las más pudientes en la ciudad-, tienden a rechazar giros fonéticos que consideran alejados de la norma culta (más allá de que conozcan la norma o no), y rechazan más aún los que provienen del contacto con los indígenas, de manera que en su acento se refleja muy poco la situación que comentas. Desde luego, ellos, como los menos favorecidos, tienen un acento típico. 

Y ya que estamos en los acentos bonitos, a mí me gusta el de la Península de Yucatán.


----------



## afterlife

> Estoy de acuerdo con mirx, pero con reservas: la televisión nos da una muestra muy parcial y poco representativa de los acentos de un país. Así, por ejemplo, como la televisión mexicana de exportación se hace en la capital y la mayoría de quienes aparecen a cuadro son originarios de esta ciudad (y ya mejor ni hablar del centralismo que impera en México), el acento que les llega a nuestros amigos de otras latitudes es el del centro, no por ser el más común, pero sí el más hegemónico.


 
Por lo que he percibido, los hispanohablantes no mexicanos no consiguen distinguir entre los acentos del centro y los del norte de México. De hecho, cuando imitan a un mexicano, lo hacen ya sea con el acento del Chapulín o con el de Speedy González ; no notan la diferencia... 

El yucateco es otra historia. Supongo que ése sí les sonará distinto. Lo mismo con el chiapaneco, y algunos otros acentos más peculiares de México.


----------



## Vampiro

Uffff... no voy a leer todo el hilo porque veo que es kilométrico.
Mis disculpas.
Respecto de la consulta, difícil decirlo, porque en general entiendo muy bien lo que dicen la mayoría de los hispanohablantes, modismos más, modismos menos.
Pero si es por acentos, de Sudamérica el paraguayo, y el ezpañol de Ezpaña... cuando veo algunas películas españolas tengo que ponerles subtítulos (bueno, al menos de algunas zonas de España, porque también hay quienes tienen muy buena pronunciación)
A algunos peruanos y bolivianos también me cuesta entenderles, pero porque hablan muuuuuuy bajito y como con timidez.
En Chile ganamos varios premios si de no entendernos se trata, pero creo que es más que nada porque tres de cada cinco palabras son modismos.
Saludos.

Edito:



			
				Afterlife said:
			
		

> Por lo que he percibido, los hispanohablantes no mexicanos no consiguen distinguir entre los acentos del centro y los del norte de México. De hecho, cuando imitan a un mexicano, lo hacen ya sea con el acento del Chapulín o con el de Speedy González; no notan la diferencia...


Exacto... para nosotros habla igual el Chapulin Colorado que Cantinflas o Speedy González.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Vampiro said:


> Uffff... no voy a leer todo el hilo porque veo que es kilométrico.
> Mis disculpas.
> 
> A algunos peruanos y bolivianos también me cuesta entenderles, pero porque hablan muuuuuuy bajito y como con timidez.


 

Cierto Vampiro. Ahora en España hay muchos bolivianos y peruanos probablemente del interior y me sorprende gratamente lo bajito que hablan.
Comparado con mis paisanos malagueños es como si susurraran no sólo por lo bajito que hablan , sino por lo marcado de las eses finales, tan llamativo en Andalucía por lo distinto a nosotros. Intenté el otro día seguir una conversación en el autobús, pero no capté casi nada. Llegué incluso a pensar que fuera un idioma indígena, pero no, era español.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Vampiro said:


> ¡Ah! ¿Pero hay varios acentos mexicanos?. En líneas generales, salvo para los entendidos, para los españoles, los mexicanos destacan por la melodía, sí, esa melodía de Cantinflas o del Chapulín.
> ¿ Esa melodía es de México central? ¿ Qué la diferencia de la del norte?


----------



## Aserolf

Vampiro said:


> ...
> Exacto... para nosotros habla igual el Chapulin Colorado que Cantinflas o Speedy González.


También me he dado cuenta que esto es lo que piensa la mayoría, pero *sí hay mucha diferencia* entre cómo hablamos en el norte, centro, sur y costas del país (me refiero a México).

Incluso en la región norte de México se distingue (o por lo menos yo si lo distingo) entre el habla de una persona de Nuevo León, Chihuahua, Sonora y Coahuila.

Para mí el acento más difícil de entender es el de ciertas regiones de España, aparte que en general me suena a que hablan como enojados. Los de América no me dan trabajo, salvo ciertos regionalismos.


----------



## afterlife

Vampi:
El acento del Chapulín y el de Cantinflas son ambos del centro de México (más específicamente de la Cd. de México), aunque no precisamente de los más refinados.  El de Speedy es del norte. 

No sabría explicarte cuáles son las diferencias, pero son de ritmo y entonación más que de pronunciación, aunque de esto también hay, así como de vocabulario.

Para alguien de México (o que haya vivido allí un buen tiempo) es clarísimo si alguien viene del norte o del centro, de sólo escucharle una oración.


----------



## afterlife

> Para mí el acento mas difícil de entender es el de ciertas regiones de España, aparte que en general me suena a que hablan como enojados.


 
Sí, es que suena muy brusco, aunque esa no sea la intención del hablante. Se oye muy 'golpeado'.


----------



## afterlife

> Incluso en la región norte de México se distingue (o por lo menos yo si lo distingo) entre el habla de una persona de Nuevo León, Chihuahua, Sonora y Coahuila.


 
Yo a esos extremos no llego. Para mí habla igual la gente de Torreón que la de Monterrey. Sin embargo, aunque vivan tan cerca unos de otros, ustedes sí que se notan las diferencias.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aunque todos somos norteños, hay diferencias muy notables entre la gente de Monterrey, Torreón, Chihuahua, Culiacán, Hermosillo y Mexicali. 

Hace muchos años, me cuenta mi papá que en un viaje a España le preguntaron si era mexicano. El dijo que sí, que cómo supieron. Le contestaron que hablaba igual a Cantinflas. El dijo, "será al Piporro", que es un personaje norteño en películas mexicanas. Me dice que todos se le quedaron viendo, porque "piporro" en donde estaba significaba afeminado.


----------



## Vampiro

afterlife said:
			
		

> El acento del Chapulín y el de Cantinflas son ambos del centro de México (más específicamente de la Cd. de México), aunque no precisamente de los más refinados. El de Speedy es del norte.


Bueno... bueno... quizá no elegí los mejores ejemplos, pero quise decir que todos nos suenan más o menos igual.
Digamos que me suena igual el Fer de Maná, que Cuco Sánchez, o Don Ramón, o mi jefe, que aunque vive en Colorado es de origen mexicano.
Saludos.
Órale!!!


----------



## afterlife

Vampiro said:


> Bueno... bueno... quizá no elegí los mejores ejemplos, pero quise decir que todos nos suenan más o menos igual.
> Digamos que me suena igual el Fer de Maná, que Cuco Sánchez, o Don Ramón, o mi jefe, que aunque vive en Colorado es de origen mexicano.
> Saludos.
> Órale!!!


 
Para mí Luis Miguel tiene un acento muy bonito.  Pienso que es un buen ejemplo del acento de prestigio del centro de México.  

Ya Paulina Rubio habla con bastante afectación, como lo suele hacer la juventud más 'fresa' del DF (aunque ella ya no sea tan joven ).


----------



## swift

afterlife said:


> Por lo que he percibido, los hispanohablantes no mexicanos no consiguen distinguir entre los acentos del centro y los del norte de México. De hecho, cuando imitan a un mexicano, lo hacen ya sea con el acento del Chapulín o con el de Speedy González ; no notan la diferencia.



Yo creo que es peligroso ser tan vasto en sus generalizaciones. Estoy seguro de que apoyas tu apreciación en experiencias concretas que has vivido, pero de ahí a aplicar la misma regla a todos los hispanos...

Asimismo, me parece que la dificultad en comprender a un hispanohablante de una zona específica radica en la poca exposición que se haya tenido a ese acento en particular. Ya otros miembros del foro se han manifestado respecto a los filmes y series de televisión, para demostrar el que consideran el "acento [hispano] más difícil de entender". Sin embargo, yo pienso que la globalización y el mayor acceso a productos televisivos de diferentes países de habla hispana, han contribuido a que tengamos no sólo una mayor riqueza léxica, sino un oído más amplio. Es cierto que algunos individuos no desarrollan esa capacidad tanto como otros, por falta de estímulo por ejemplo, pero al menos las voces que escuchan no son simples huellas acústicas ininteligibles sino palabras con un significado.

Finalmente, aprecio mucho el que algunos hayan expuesto la existencia de _varios _acentos en el interior de una misma nación. No existe un único acento mexicano, ni un único acento argentino, ni un único acento español (¿sería tal cosa posible en países tan grandes, con poblaciones tan diversas?). Se ha demostrado por medio de estudios lingüísticos que aun en países pequeños (como Costa Rica) se puede distinguir numerosos _microacentos_, que permiten determinar a qué región pertenece cada "locutor". 

Lamento haberme extendido. Créanme que mi propósito no es hacerles perder su precioso tiempo.

Saludos cordiales,


Swift


----------



## afterlife

> _*quote=swift*_
> _*Yo creo que es peligroso ser tan vasto en sus generalizaciones. Estoy seguro de que apoyas tu apreciación en experiencias concretas que has vivido, pero de ahí a aplicar la misma regla a todos los hispanos...*_


 Si, la baso en mi experiencia. Sin embargo, como toda generalización es sólo eso: una generalización, con pocas o muchas excepciones. Evidentemente hay personas con oídos privilegiados o muy entrenados, o ambos, que alcanzan a percibir las diferencias muy fácilmente. Me cuento entre ellos, sin pretender que esto sea una virtud; a veces es un defecto.



> Asimismo, me parece que la dificultad en comprender a un hispanohablante de una zona específica radica en la poca exposición que se haya tenido a ese acento en particular. Ya otros miembros del foro se han manifestado respecto a los filmes y series de televisión, para demostrar el que consideran el "acento [hispano] más difícil de entender".


 
No es una cuestion de exposición solamente, aunque ése es un factor importante. Es que para un extranjero las similitudes entre ciertos acentos mexicanos son muchísimo más fuertes que las diferencias. Por eso los oyen igual.



> Sin embargo, yo pienso que la globalización y el mayor acceso a productos televisivos de diferentes países de habla hispana, han contribuido a que tengamos no sólo una mayor riqueza léxica, sino un oído más amplio. Es cierto que algunos individuos no desarrollan esa capacidad tanto como otros, por falta de estímulo por ejemplo, pero al menos las voces que escuchan no son simples huellas acústicas ininteligibles sino palabras con un significado.


 
Tema para otro hilo.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Yendo de nuevo al recurrente tema mexicano, lamento que los medios de comunicación lograran difundir allende nuestras fronteras un acento tan poco representativo como el de los personajes creados por Chespirito. Y lo mismo vale para Fer, de Maná, y Cuco Sánchez.

La exposición al acento es importantísima, pero no por ello determinante. Mi experiencia con el acento de Chile es mucho mayor que con el acento peruano, y aun así encuentro más claro el de la patria de Vargas Llosa que el de nación de Bolaño. En algunos lugares las variaciones fonéticas son mayores en número y grado que en otros, y eso no cambia con la mayor o menor exposición a la lengua oral de la región que nos ocupe. Por eso hay personas que pueden haber hablado una vez con un gautemalteco sin haberles costado trabajo alguno y tener un amigo de Badajoz al que frecuentemente le piden que repita lo que ha dicho.

Creo que la generalización es válida cuando la usamos sólo para fines vagamente descriptivos y no para un análisis serio. Así, si un mexicano le dice a otro en una charla informal que alguien hablaba como argentino, no le van a preguntar si como argentino de Jujuy o de Buenos Aires. No obstante, si se trata de un estudio fonológico, fonético, prosódico o sociolingüístico, por fuerza se debe aportar ese dato. Como no estamos en la facultad, no podemos más que corregir los más graves errores de las generalizaciones, sin denostarlas por adelantado.


----------



## HUMBERT0

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> ¡Ah! ¿Pero hay varios acentos mexicanos?. En líneas generales, salvo para los entendidos, para los españoles, los mexicanos destacan por la melodía, sí, esa melodía de Cantinflas o del Chapulín.
> ¿ Esa melodía es de México central? ¿ Qué la diferencia de la del norte?


Aquí habla de ello, aunque no es un estudio, sirve para conocer que si hay diferencias en las distintas regiones.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fonolog%C3%ADa_dialectal_de_M%C3%A9xico

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Español_mexicano


----------



## HUMBERT0

De Bezetene said:


> Mi percepción es que es una pronunciación típica de los países que tienen una fuerte influencia indígena, aunque es mucho más pronunciado en México que en Perú, Ecuador o Bolivia. El ejemplo del 'cafsito', tan mexicano, es muy elocuente.


Pero esa influencia indígena que mencionas no es homogénea, se hace sentir en regiones diferentes, en unas más y en otras menos, pero de muy diversa manera, porque no todos los indígenas hablan la misma lengua (los indígenas no son, ni lo eran, un solo pueblo con una sola lengua, estamos hablando de lenguas totalmente distintas y pueblos totalmente distintos) y la influencia que tienen es sobre las regiones donde estaban/están asentados sus hablantes. 

No me lo tomen a mal, pero el centro de este país con su herencia “náhuatl en muchas regiones” no es todo el país, hay regiones donde el maya, o el mixteco, zapoteco, otomí, tarasco, seri, huichol, etc. influyeron en el habla particular de cada región, y no necesariamente el habla de los mexica “mexicanos”, aun entre las diversas naciones que hablaban náhuatl no todos eran mexica “mexicanos” los había tlaxcaltecas, texcocanos, etc.


----------



## ampurdan

La pregunta del hilo ha sido contestada por un número significativo de foreros y todos nos podemos llevar una idea más o menos clara de cuáles son las variedades más difíciles de entender. Es síntoma de que el tema del hilo ha quedado agotado el hecho de que llegados a este punto, solo se planteen una serie de cuestiones independentes que merecerían su propio hilo. Por ello, este hilo queda cerrado.

El moderador


----------

